# Rufus 2.18, last update to support Windows XP and Vista



## jsfitz54 (Nov 7, 2017)

SEE HERE:  *http://rufus.akeo.ie/*


*Changelog*

*Version 2.18* (2017.11.07)
Ensure that the same drive is reselected on device refresh
Add a cheat mode to cycle the USB port of currently selected device
Make lookup for updatable .cfg file more generic (e.g. ESET SysRescue)
Fix handling of multiextent ISOs (e.g. BlackArch Linux)
Fix propagation of image decompression errors
Update grub4dos to latest
*RUFUS 2.18 IS THE LAST RELEASE TO SUPPORT WINDOWS XP AND WINDOWS VISTA.
FUTURE RELEASES WILL NO LONGER BE COMPATIBLE WITH THESE PLATFORMS!*


----------



## natr0n (Nov 7, 2017)

I could never get rufus to work with windows xp. 

This is what i use for xp
http://www.winsetupfromusb.com/


----------

